# Wanting to build a farmhouse table



## gunnurse (Aug 14, 2017)

I am looking for a supplier that has reclaimed lumber in the Atlanta area or north of there along I-75. I need 2 x 6 or 2 x 8's 8-14' long. Any help would be appreciated. Oak or heart pine will be fine.  Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2017)

I googled this:

http://georgiareclaimed.com/?gclid=CLfawN2B2NUCFQSraQodA84Edw


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 16, 2017)

Might check Craigslist
People put that kinda stuff often


----------



## sparky (Aug 16, 2017)

roosterhead antique heart pine & brick,rome,706-233-9358,also on fb


----------



## muzzy17is (Aug 22, 2017)

I was up visiting family in Ringgold last week.  That old feed store in downtown ought to be able to tell where to get some or out by Dalton right off I-75 I saw a big sign for Kiln dried lumber.


----------



## gunnurse (Sep 5, 2017)

The stuff at Calloway's is pricy. The guy there builds farm house tables, and those boards are possibly his culls. Thanks for the feedback, all.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 15, 2017)

Think about distressing traditional lumber at a fraction of the price, to get the look you want. "Live edge" is not "reclaimed"!


----------

